# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Αποριες για αγορα παπαγαλου

## harry86

Καλησπερα και καλως σας βρηκα. Σκεφτομαι να παρω ενα ζευγαρι budgies και θελω να ρωτησω καποια βασικα πραγματα πριν τα παρω.
Πριν χρονια οταν ημουν ακομα μαθητης ειχα ενα ζευγαρι και ειχε γεννησει και μου αρεσε πολυ η εμπειρια τοτε και αυτος ειναι ο λογος που θελω να παρω παλι..

1.Για διαφορους λογους δε θα μπορω καθολου να εχω μεσα στο σπιτι το κλουβι, μονο εξω στο μπαλκονι. Ειναι προβλημα αυτο; Το χειμωνα που πιανει κρυο υπαρχει προβλημα;
2.Οπως ειπα και παραπανω δε με ενδιαφερει να το εκπαιδευσω κλπ, μονο να γεννησει με ενδιαφερει, υπαρχει προβλημα σε αυτο;
3.Διαβασα που καποιοι τα βγαζουν εξω και πετανε στο δωματιο. Εγω οπως ειπα μονο εξω θα μπορω να τα εχω στο μπαλκονι. Πειραζει που δε θα τα βγαζω να πετανε;
4.Υπαρχει κανεις εδω που να θελει να χαρισει  παπαγαλακια και να ειναι εμπιστοσυνης γιατι διαβασα οτι θελει προσοχη τι πουλια θα παρουμε αλλα εγω δεν ειμαι εμπειρος σε αυτα.

Εχω κι αλλες πολλες αποριες αλλα ειναι πιο εξειδικευμενες και θα τις ρωτησω στα αντιστοιχα φορουμ. Καταρχην θελω να μου πειτε γι'αυτα για να δω αν μπορω να παρω ενα ζευγαρι παπαγαλακια ή οχι.. Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Απαντώ στις απορίες σου από τη δική μου εμπειρία: 
1. Αν πιάνει κρύο θα πρέπει να τα προστατεύεις. Επίσης προσοχή θέλουν και από τα αρπακτικά όπως επίσης και από την πολύ ζέστη το καλοκαίρι. Η θέση που θα τα έχεις πρέπει να είναι σταθερή και προφυλαγμένη από ακραίες συνθήκες, είτε κρύου είτε ζέστης.
2. Καλύτερα να μην πάρεις. Τι θα πει σε ενδιαφέρει μόνο να γεννήσει?  Μηχανές αναπαραγωγής είναι?  Δε λέω... όλοι θέλουμε να κάνουν αυγουλάκια αλλά όχι ότι είναι και το πιο βασικό όταν αγοράζεις ένα πτηνό συντροφιάς. Για αυτό και ονομάζονται έτσι ¨συντροφιάς" .
3. Αν είναι άγρια δεν τα βγάζεις στο δωμάτιο. Υπάρχει κίνδυνος να τραυματιστούν. Μόνο τα ήμερα βγαίνουν.
4. Το φόρουμ δεν είναι για εμπόριο παρά μόνο για ενημέρωση. Δες στις αγγελίες δωρεάς αν υπάρχει κάτι.

Στο φόρουμ υπάρχει πληθώρα πληροφοριών που νομίζω θα καλύψουν όλες σου τις απορίες. Ξεκίνα καλύτερα από τα βασικά και μετά προχωράς και στο θέμα της αναπαραγωγής. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι εννοείς όταν λες εξειδικευμένες.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Νομίζω πως εξ αρχής το πας λάθος το όλο θέμα ...
Βλέπω πως θες μόνο αναπαραγωγή , τι γίνεται με την διατροφή των πουλιών , την υγεία τους και γενικά τη σωστή διαβίωση τους ?
Ξέρεις κάτι από αυτά ? Πως λες πως θες μόνο αναπαραγωγή ? 
Πολύ κακός το ξεκίνησες οπότε πάμε σιγά σιγά να διορθώσουμε κάποια πράγματα !

Επειδή ενδιαφέρεσαι για την αναπαραγωγή , να σε πληροφορήσω πως μια αναπαραγωγή , μια επιτυχημένη αναπαραγωγή είναι αποτέλεσμα σωστής διαχείρισης , σωστής διαβίωσης και υγείας ολόκληρου του χρόνου και όχι τον ένα μήνα προετοιμασίας !
Επιπλέον , η πτήση έξω από το κλουβί βοηθάει στην εκγύμναση των μυών ώστε κατά την ωοτοκία τα πουλιά να μην ζοριστούν !!
Η αναπαραγωγή φαίνεται πολύ γλυκιά περιπέτεια αλλά είναι μές στο στρες και την κούραση για τα πουλιά μας ! Αναπαραγωγή τα βάζουμε επειδή εκείνα θέλουν , όχι για να εκπληρώσουμε τις δικές μας φιλοδοξίες !!!! 
Καταρχάς θα χρειαστείς ένα καλό κλουβί , ένα κλουβί γεμάτο με αυτά που χρειάζεται ένας παπαγάλος για να είναι ευτυχισμένος , οπότε δες το άρθρο αυτό για την διαμονή :
*Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός*Μπορεί να είναι για τα cockatiel, αλλά ισχυει εξίσου και για τα budgie !
Μετά θες να έχεις μια πολύ καλή και σωστή διατροφή η οποία να είναι γεμάτη από καλό σπόρους, αυγοτροφή και φρούτα με λαχανικά !!!
Δες αυτά τα άρθρα :
*H διατροφή ενός budgie**Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι**Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!**Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*και τέλος θα πρέπει να μάθεις κάποια πράγματα για τους παπαγάλους , έχοντας στο μυαλό σου πως οι παπαγάλοι δεν είναι ανθεκτικοί αρκετά στο κρύο , οπότε αν τα έχεις θα τα έχεις μέσα ! Αλλιώς σε κάποιο καλά προστατευμένο χώρο , μακρυά από το κρύο , τον αέρα και την βροχή!!   :winky: 

*Τα τρία "Χ" που πρέπει να σκεφτούμε πριν αναλάβουμε κάποιο πτηνό!**Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας**Πώς να επιλέξετε το σωστό είδος για εσάς (Διαλέγοντας ένα Πουλί )**Τι θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε για να αγοράσουμε ένα υγιές πτηνό.**Αγορά παπαγάλου και κριτήρια για την προσεκτική επιλογή του**Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω παπαγάλο. Τι πρέπει να γνωρίζω;**Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)*

----------


## harry86

Καταρχην ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. 

1.Να τα προστατευω εννοεις να τα βαζω μεσα στο σπιτι ή με εναν αλλο τροπο;
2.Προφανως και δεν το εννοουσα ετσι. Απλα αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι δε θα εχω χρονο να το εκπαιδευσω να τρωει απο τα χερια μου κλπ.
3.Οκ με αυτο οποτε δεν θα τα βγαζω
4.Προτιμω να μου χαρισει καποιος απο εδω, θα ειμαι πιο σιγουρος οτι μου εδωσε υγιη.

Πιο εξειδικευμενες εννοω για την διατροφη κλπ αλλα δε νομιζω οτι ειναι ο καταλληλος τοπος να τα ρωτησω αυτα εδω...

----------


## harry86

> Νομίζω πως εξ αρχής το πας λάθος το όλο θέμα ...
> Βλέπω πως θες μόνο αναπαραγωγή , τι γίνεται με την διατροφή των πουλιών , την υγεία τους και γενικά τη σωστή διαβίωση τους ?
> Ξέρεις κάτι από αυτά ? Πως λες πως θες μόνο αναπαραγωγή ? 
> Πολύ κακός το ξεκίνησες οπότε πάμε σιγά σιγά να διορθώσουμε κάποια πράγματα !
> 
> Επειδή ενδιαφέρεσαι για την αναπαραγωγή , να σε πληροφορήσω πως μια αναπαραγωγή , μια επιτυχημένη αναπαραγωγή είναι αποτέλεσμα σωστής διαχείρισης , σωστής διαβίωσης και υγείας ολόκληρου του χρόνου και όχι τον ένα μήνα προετοιμασίας !
> Επιπλέον , η πτήση έξω από το κλουβί βοηθάει στην εκγύμναση των μυών ώστε κατά την ωοτοκία τα πουλιά να μην ζοριστούν !!
> Η αναπαραγωγή φαίνεται πολύ γλυκιά περιπέτεια αλλά είναι μές στο στρες και την κούραση για τα πουλιά μας ! Αναπαραγωγή τα βάζουμε επειδή εκείνα θέλουν , όχι για να εκπληρώσουμε τις δικές μας φιλοδοξίες !!!! 
> Καταρχάς θα χρειαστείς ένα καλό κλουβί , ένα κλουβί γεμάτο με αυτά που χρειάζεται ένας παπαγάλος για να είναι ευτυχισμένος , οπότε δες το άρθρο αυτό για την διαμονή :
> ...


Με παρεξηγησατε αλλα ισως φταιω εγω με τον τροπο που το εγραψα. Εχω διαβασει ΟΛΑ τα θεματα που αφορουν τα παπαγαλακια, απλα αυτα τα 4 ηταν αυτα που μου εχουν μεινει σαν βασικες αποριες απο ολα αυτα που διαβασα...

Αν πρεπει να τα εχω μεσα στο σπιτι αυτο ειναι προβλημα...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χάρη καταρχάς καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ μας! 

Σχετικά με τον εξωτερικό χώρο και την προστασία με κάλυψε η Μαργαρίτα! 

Τώρα όσον αφορά το ότι τα θέλεις μόνο για γέννες. Φαντάζομαι πως εννοείς ένα μη εξημερωμένο ζευγάρι το οποίο θα είναι ας πούμε όπως τα καναρίνια που τα θαυμάζουμε από μακριά και όταν είναι η εποχή τους τα ζευγαρώνουμε. Αλλά όπως λέει και η Μαργαρίτα δεν παίρνουμε ένα πουλάκι απλά και μόνο γιατί θέλουμε να μας γεννήσει, αλλά γιατί πρώτα από όλα απολαμβάνουμε τη δική του συντροφιά και αυτό γιατί στις αναπαραγωγές δεν πάνε όλα όπως τα θέλουμε πάντα!  :winky: 

Αν θέλεις να σου χαρίσουν κάποιο πουλάκι, όταν συμπληρώσεις τον αντίστοιχο αριθμό μηνυμάτων που απαιτείται, μπορείς να βάλεις αγγελία για να σου χαρίσουν κάποιο που ίσως είναι διαθέσιμο!

----------


## CreCkotiels

όντως έτσι όπως τα έγραψες ήταν ξεκάθαρα ο λόγος που τα είπαμε λίγο πιο τσεκουράτα !
Οπότε για να καταλάβω καλά , εσύ θέλεις παπαγάλακια για συντροφία και όταν είναι η περίοδος αναπαραγωγής (Φεβρουάριο - Μάιο) να τα βάλεις σε γέννα , απλά δεν μπορείς να τα εξημερώσεις , σωστά ? Αν είναι έτσι τότε οκ , λογικό μου ακούγεται ! 
Απλά μην πάρεις παπαγαλάκια επειδή είχες καλή ανάμνηση από την αναπαραγωγή γιατί αν δε σου γεννήσουν τι θα γίνει ? 
Πρώτα αγάπησε τα πουλιά και μετά την δυνατότητα αναπαραγωγής τους !
Ο λόγος που δεν μπορείς να τα έχεις μέσα ποιος είναι ? 
Γιατί και εγώ είχα κάποιους δισταγμούς για τα δικά μου αλλά τελικά πάμε μια χαρά , οπότε αν θες πες μας τους λόγους να δούμε τι μπορεί να γίνει ! 
 :winky:

----------


## harry86

> όντως έτσι όπως τα έγραψες ήταν ξεκάθαρα ο λόγος που τα είπαμε λίγο πιο τσεκουράτα !
> Οπότε για να καταλάβω καλά , εσύ θέλεις παπαγάλακια για συντροφία και όταν είναι η περίοδος αναπαραγωγής (Φεβρουάριο - Μάιο) να τα βάλεις σε γέννα , απλά δεν μπορείς να τα εξημερώσεις , σωστά ? Αν είναι έτσι τότε οκ , λογικό μου ακούγεται ! 
> Απλά μην πάρεις παπαγαλάκια επειδή είχες καλή ανάμνηση από την αναπαραγωγή γιατί αν δε σου γεννήσουν τι θα γίνει ? 
> Πρώτα αγάπησε τα πουλιά και μετά την δυνατότητα αναπαραγωγής τους !
> Ο λόγος που δεν μπορείς να τα έχεις μέσα ποιος είναι ? 
> Γιατί και εγώ είχα κάποιους δισταγμούς για τα δικά μου αλλά τελικά πάμε μια χαρά , οπότε αν θες πες μας τους λόγους να δούμε τι μπορεί να γίνει !


Ακριβως αυτο εννοουσα, πιστευω να λυθηκε  :winky:  

Για 2 λογους δε μπορω να τα εχω μεσα πρωτον θυμαμαι οτι εβγαζαν πολλα πουπουλα κι εκει ο χωρος ειχε γεμησει πουπουλα και γενικα απο τις τροφες ηταν ολα χαλια και δευτερον η αδερφη μου ειναι μικρη και φοβαμαι μηπως την ξυπνανε απο νωρις αφου ειναι διπλα τα δωματια μας...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα φτερά και οι τροφές είναι ένα θέμα, αλλά πάντοτε βρίσκεται λύση. Εγώ στα κοκατίλ μου έχω ένα σεντονάκι μπροστά στο σημείο που είναι οι τροφές τους και πέφτουν όλα εκεί, οπότε απλά το τινάζω και το τοποθετώ ξανά! 

Για το πρωινό ξύπνημα νομίζω εξαρτάται από το πουλάκι αν θα φωνάζει, μιας και εμένα παρόλο που είναι ξύπνια και τρώνε, παίζουν κλπ. περιμένουν να ανοίξω παράθυρα για να αρχίσουν τα σφυρίγματα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τα budgie δεν έχουν μεγάλο επίπεδο θορύβου οπότε αν έχεις κλειστή την πόρτα δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα !
Για τα πούπουλα και τα σπόρια , θα μπορείς να έχεις ένα μικρό νάιλον για κλουβιά γύρω γύρω και δεν θα έχεις θέμα !
Φυσικά , μπορείς να έχεις ένα μικρό σκουπάκι & φαρασάκι και να μαζεύεις ότι μικρούλι έχει βγει έξω !


Το σκουπάκι :


Το νάιλον για κλουβιά :

----------


## harry86

Α ωραια μια χαρα! Να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο επειδη ειμαι μουσικος και εχω πιανο στο δωματιο μου και παιζω πολλες ωρες και γενικα ακουγεται μουσικη στο δωματιο πολλες ωρες υπαρχει προβλημα σε αυτο;

----------


## CreCkotiels

χαχαχαχα αν δεν είναι πολύ ηχηρή , τότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα , ίσα ίσα θα σε ακολουθεί το αρσενικό στις νότες και θα κελαηδάει και αυτός !!!!
Μια χαρά , θα γίνουν και μαθητές σου !
 :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ίσα ίσα μερικά το απολαμβάνουν ιδιαίτερα!!!!

----------


## harry86

> χαχαχαχα αν δεν είναι πολύ ηχηρή , τότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα , ίσα ίσα θα σε ακολουθεί το αρσενικό στις νότες και θα κελαηδάει και αυτός !!!!
> Μια χαρά , θα γίνουν και μαθητές σου !



Χαχα οκ ευχαριστω

----------


## harry86

Γεια σας και παλι. Λοιπον διαβαζω ξανα προσεκτικα τα αρθρα που μου εχετε στειλει κι εχω καποιες αποριες. Καταρχην για το κλουβι απ'οτι καταλαβα οσο μεγαλυτερο τοσο το καλυτερο. Μια ζευγαρωστρα 75Χ75Χ45 ειναι καλη; (Γιατι το συγκεκριμενο τυπο κλουβιου το λενε ζευγαρωστρα; Παντα το ειχα απορια)

Επισης στο αρθρο για τη διατροφη η απορια μου ειναι η εξης: Αναφερεται σε παρα πολλες τροφες και διαφορων ειδων αλλα που τα βρισκεις ολα αυτα; Υπαρχουν στα πετ; Επειτα καθε μερα πρεπει να βαζεις απ'ολα και αν ναι τοτε πρεπει να εχεις πολλες ταϊστρες στο κλουβι, σωστα; Σε τι ποσοτητες το καθενα; Συγχωρεστε με αλλα ειμαι αρχαριος γι'αυτο τα ρωταω ολα αυτα...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Υπάρχει ζευγαρώστρα 75χ75χ45 ? Αν υπάρχει είναι νομίζω πολύ καλή !
Ζευγαρώστρα λέγεται γιατί το στυλ της (με χώρισμα δλδ) βοηθάει αρκετά στην αναπαραγωγή !
Τι εννοείς πολλές τροφές ? Για ποιες αναφέρεσαι ? Για φρούτα και λαχανικά ή για σπόρους και αυγοτροφή ? ή για όλα ?
Για την αυγοτροφή , θα έχεις μια αυγοθηκη τέτοιου τύπου :


Την οποία θα αφαιρείς από το κλουβί , δεν θα την έχεις μόνιμα ! 
Για παράδειγμα αυγοτροφή θα βάζεις δύο φορές την εβδομάδα αυτή την περίοδο , δηλαδή από Ιούλιο έως Ιανουάριο !
Για τα λαχανικά και τα φρούτα ή θα τα κρεμάς με ένα τσιμπιδάκι , ή θα τα βάζεις σε ένα μπολάκι !
Τα σπόρια τους θα μπαίνουν στις ταίστρες τους ! 
Επίσης το νερό θα μπαίνει στην ποτίστρα του :

και το κόκαλο σουπιάς με την πέτρα ασβεστίου έχουν ενσωματωμένο πιαστράκι !!!

----------


## harry86

Για ολα εννοουσα. Οκ λαχανικα και φρουτα καθε μερα πρεπει να δινω; Μια φορα τη μερα ας πουμε; Σπορους και αυγοτροφη τα βρισκω απο τα πετ;

Σορυ λαθος αυτο εννοουσα **********

----------


## CreCkotiels

Λαχανικά και φρούτα θα πρέπει να δίνεις ανάλογα με το τι τρώνε τα μικρά σου ! 
Αν δεις ότι τους αρέσουν καλό θα ήταν να δίνεις μέρα παρα μέρα !
Για το ποια λαχανικά και φρούτα κάνει να τρώνε δες εδώ :
*Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι**Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*Επίσης για αυγοτροφή , όχι δεν θα πάρεις από pet shop , αλλά θα φτιάξεις μόνος σου μια πολύ θρεπτική !!!
Δες εδ'ω την συνταγή : Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς
Αυγοτροφή την περίοδο Ιούλιο - Ιανουάριο αν την τρώνε θα την δίνεις δύο φορές την εβδομάδα !
Την περίοδο Φεβρουάριο - Ιούνιο που είναι η περίοδο αναπαραγωγής θα την δίνεις καθημερινά !!! 

Για το κλουβί που μου έδειξες είναι καλό , και έχει και ταίστρες έτοιμες !!
Οπότε αυτά που θα χρειαστείς εσύ είναι όλα τα υπόλοιπα !
Δηλαδη , 

μια αυγοθηκη τέτοιου τύπου :



ποτίστρα τέτοιου τύπου :

ένα κόκαλο σουπιάς και μια πέτρα ασβεστίου!


και πατήθρες και παιγνίδια για μέσα στο κλουβί :

----------


## harry86

Χμμ μαλιστα...Αυτη η αυγοτροφη που θα φτιαχνω για ποσες μερες θα κραταει;
Παιχνιδακια για το κλουβι ειναι απαραιτητο να παρω εχοντας ζευγαρι;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Την αυγοτροφή αφού την φτιάξεις , θα την κόψεις σε μικρά τετραγωνάκια και τα αποθηκεύσεις στην κατάψυξη ! 
Μπορεί να διατηρηθεί για 3 μήνες στην κατάψυξη !
Όταν θες να τους βάζεις , θα βγάζεις ένα τετραγωνάκι , θα το ξεπαγώνεις και θα τους το βάζεις να το φάνε !!!!
Είπαμε όλα χρειάζονται !!!! 
*Ξύλινες πατήθρες - μεγάλο κλουβί - καλή διατροφή & παιγνίδια* !!!!
Αν θες δες εδώ ιδέες για να φτιάξεις μόνος σου με υλικά που θα έχεις στο σπιτι : 

*Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για μικρούς-μεσαίους παπαγάλους

Τα παιχνίδια των γουτσουνακίων!*

----------


## harry86

Οκ ευχαριστω πολυ! Καποιο πετ σοπ που να τα εχει ολα αυτα ξερεις να μου προτεινεις (και κλουβι) ή γενικα παντου θα τα βρω;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χάρη , αν είδες πριν είχες βάλει ένα Link που ήταν εμπορικό και η διαχείριση το έσβησε ! 
Άρα ξαναδές τους κανόνες του φόρουμ για να δεις πως δεν επιτρέπεται να σου πούμε ή να πεις , ούτε κάποιο εμπορικό κατάστημα , ούτε κάποιο εμπορικό σαιτ !
Παρόλα αυτά , αν κάποιο μέλος ξέρει να σου πει κάποιο κατάστημα θα σου το πει με προσωπικό μήνυμα ! 
Γιατί δημόσια απαγορεύεται !! 
 :winky:

----------


## harry86

Οκ ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

> Για ολα εννοουσα. Οκ λαχανικα και φρουτα καθε μερα πρεπει να δινω; Μια φορα τη μερα ας πουμε; Σπορους και αυγοτροφη τα βρισκω απο τα πετ;
> 
> Σορυ λαθος αυτο εννοουσα **********



το κλουβι που εννοουσε ειναι αυτο




*  Χαρη σε παρακαλω ,ριξε μια ματια εδω  *Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*το συνολο των κανονων ,γιατι μαλλον κατα την εγγραφη τους αποδεχθηκες ,χωρις να τους διαβασεις !

----------


## harry86

Καλημερα. Διαβαζω τα αρθρα για τους παπαγαλους για να ενημερωθω οσο γινεται καλυτερα και οπως καταλαβαινεται μου προκυπτουν διαφορες αποριες.
Καταρχην για τις πατηθρες πρεπει να ειναι ξυλινες ή δεν παιζει ρολο και ποσες περιπου πρεπει να υπαρχουν μεσα στο κλουβι;
Επισης διαβασα οτι καποιοι βαζουν κατι για να κανουν μπανιο οι παπαγαλοι, αυτο ειναι απαραιτητο; Θυμηζω οτι budgie σκεφτομαι να παρω... Ευχαριστω

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιατί τα budgie δεν είναι παπαγάλοι ? Όλα τα πουλιά χρειάζονται τα ίδια Χάρη , καλή διατροφή - καλή διαμονή και αγάπη !!!
Οπότε ναι θα χρειαστείς και μπανιέρα για το ζευγαράκι σου !! 
Για τις πατήθρες πρέπει να είναι από ξύλο σε διάφορα μεγέθη !
Νομίζω πως το άρθρο Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός το κομμάτι με το γιατί χρειάζονται ξύλινες πατήθρες το λέει ξεκάθαρα !!! 
Θα χρειαστείς αρκετά για να έχεις μια Α ποιότητα ζωής των παπαγάλων σου , για αυτό η Κωνσταντίνα έγραψε το άρθρο Τα τρία "Χ" που πρέπει να σκεφτούμε πριν αναλάβουμε κάποιο πτηνό! για να δούμε πως δεν μπορούμε να πάμε έτσι να πάρουμε ένα πουλάκι , πρέπει να έχεις κάποια πράγματα , αλλιώς άστο για πιο μετά και βλέπεις !  :winky:

----------


## harry86

Γι'αυτο διαβαζω συνεχεια εδω μεσα για να μαθαινω  :winky:  Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ ωραία !!! 
Έχεις σκεφτεί μεταλλάξεις για να πάρεις ?

----------


## harry86

Τι εννοεις μεταλλαξεις;

----------


## MadMax

> Τι εννοεις μεταλλαξεις;


Γεια σου Χαρη και απο μενα. Υπαρχουν διαφοροι χρωματισμοι(μεταλλαξεις).

----------


## harry86

Εχω στο μυαλο μου το ενα να ειναι πρασινο (olive ή darkgreen) και το αλλο μπλε (skyblue ή violet).

----------


## harry86

Διαβαζω κατι για αμμο αλλα δεν εχω καταλαβει...Που την βαζουμε και γιατι;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Σε ποιο άρθρο είδες για την άμμο ?

----------


## harry86

Ψαχνω και δεν το βρισκω τωρα... Κατι για τη χωνεψη νομιζω ελεγε οτι πρεπε να βαζουμε στην τροφη... Και σε διαφορα πετ πουλανε σε συσκευασια και τα εχουν στη διατροφη τους οπως "Αμμος με οστρακα και καρβουνο" κλπ.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Νομίζω πως και χωρίς αυτό θα είναι οκ !!!
Συνήθως οι σπίνοι το χρειάζονται που τα καταπίνουν ολόκληρα τα σπόρια !

----------


## harry86

Μαλιστα ευχαριστω.

----------

